# MoneySavingExpert asks Should the NHS fund IVF treatments ??



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I use MoneySavingExpert.com all the time & it's saved me a fortune over the years but I was amazed when this popped up on my timeline. I think they've missed the fact that some regions have already cut or stopped totally  Interesting to read the demographics of the voters so far. Needless to say I cast my vote  What do you think ? I wonder how skewed their results would be if everyone from FF voted 

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/vote/10-11-2015/should-the-nhs-pay-for-ivf-treatments

xx

/links


----------



## Lafayette2002 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Bundles, I use them a lot as well and value their advice and recommendations on a lot of things.  But I hadn't seen this poll until you alerted us to it so thank you for sharing it. I cast my vote  

Lafayette x


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Voted


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Voted.

Wish there was an option for funding more than three times though!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi I just voted 
And it shows you the results if what others put. I'm actually really hurt by the massive amount of people that don't think it should he funded at all! 

We need to rally together and get everyone on here to vote!!


----------



## SprocketGearsBlog (Dec 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, going for fertility treatment is seen as a choice, and because of this there will always be limits to NHS funding.  

Having said that, I do not agree with the postcode lottery that exists, and the truth is that more and more CCG's are reducing the number of cycles mostly to 1 funded cycle, despite the guidelines by the National Institute of Health and Care Excellence that recommend 3 cycles.  

I have taken to emailing and tweeting my local MP's for Leicestershire about this, as my CCG only fund 1 cycle.  Fertility Fairness have a number of templates for emails to send to your MP.  It's worth finding out the CCG address and sending them emails and letter too! 

I think I shall campaign until I die! I feel that strongly about this.


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

interesting topic, it is frustrating how many feel that it shouldn't be funded, we didn't choose to have fertility problems - something that most of the voters will likely never know anything about  

only one cycle funded in n.ireland too, it seems so unfair


----------

